
Proposed bill will require broken encryption, backdoors on devices - weare138
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200623/17050744767/senators-launch-full-nuclear-war-against-encryption-bill-will-require-broken-encryption-putting-everyone-risk.shtml
======
hereme888
How is a bill like this even realistic? You can't make secure encryption
illegal at the consumer level, so even if Android, Apple, Microsoft created
backdoors, encrypting your own stuff securely would be so easy (imo).

Word will spread on what's realiable and what's not.

It will empower open-source and consume so much government resources to crack
individual cases... how is a bill like this even realistic?

Communication? Jitsi, Matrix, Signal... Data encryption? VeraCrypt, etc.
VPN's...maybe individual implementations using home servers; open-source
programs that make it easy.

I'm not a techie, but am I wrong?

